# How do you remove a wood stove and bricks from living room?



## SimpleJack (Feb 11, 2010)

I have this wood stock and brick setup in my living room and I would like to completely remove it all out of my home to open up the living room. 
I will be installed laminate wood flooring soon and need this gone.
I would like to leave the hole in the ceiling if possible just encase years later decided to install a wood stove again. (The probably wont happen though)
*How do I remove the brick floor and the background?*
*How do I remove this stove with it being attached the way it is?*
I have no idea where to even start removing the stove and what to do about the pipe and the hole in the ceiling?
Anyone have any idea where to start or what I should do?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not sure where your old thread went
I did see it this morning...actually I saw 2 threads
I did read one, so I know it was there

A pry bar or sledge would work to break up the brick
The pipe aty the ceiling will actually lift up a little to allow the lower pipe to be removed
There should be screws holding it all together

I have seen round pipe caps installed at the ceiling to cover the hole
This allows for easy re-installation

The stove will be very heavy, 2 people will make it easier

I like a stove myself, good for heat in the winter
My last house I heated almost entirely with wood


----------



## SimpleJack (Feb 11, 2010)

That sounds too easy :laughing:
I will post back with my results when I finish.

What about the brick wall in the back? Is it being held to the wall by something? I used a flashlight to look behind and I can't see anything holding it on.

I really like the feel of the heat a wood stove puts off. That's why I like to leave the pipe in the ceiling just encase I want to put in a new stove. The brick look it totally not the right style for this house.

Thank you for your help, you just made my life so much easier :icon_smile:
I been thinking about what needs to be done every time I walk by it. 
Never thought it would be that easy


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The brick hopefully is up against sheetrock
My last house I installed a brick raised hearth for my stove










The new house I tiled over the brick (not finished yet)
So you may want to decide what you want to do before demo begins


----------



## SimpleJack (Feb 11, 2010)

There is Sheetrock behind it, just not sure what is going on with it being attached to the wall? It doesn't want to fall forward, so there must be something holding it up? :huh:

I want the brick out of here so I never have to look at it again, lol
They used a worm hole style of brick instead of a standard brick, so I think that kinda killed the natural brick look.. 
This will add about a extra 4 feet to my living room.
I haven't attempted to remove the brick yet, but will hopefully get to it in the next week or two. 

What about the top of the pipe where the square piece is? 
Will the square be removed or will the square piece need to stay when I cap it?
When I looked at the top of the pipe, it almost looks like it's together and it's so tight and doesn't seem to be too much of a seem or whatever? 
Just my observation though, I have no idea what I'm really looking at :jester:


----------



## 3 legged dog (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks like that pipe is about the same size as a solatube. Maybe you could cap it off with one of those.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

As I built mine I used 3-4" long screws that went into the wall between the bricks
Then added mortar on top & the next brick
So my wall was secure to the studs


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

may be small metal straps called brick ties that nail/screw to wall and lay in mortar joint. I will suggest when demo starts cover everything, oldsheets and plastic painter drop clothes


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Know that your stove pipe might have plenty of black greasy powder called.. soot. This Demo can get very mess if you don't prepare and have a plan for this. Tap hard on the pipe let the soot settle.. have contractor bags ready... handle the dismanteled pipe like it is fine china until it is bagged.

As advised clean out the room and cover up... Always good to cover the doorways during any messy demo project...

You might consider a $7 investment in a 3" brick chisel.. start at the top mortor joint.. one or two wacks with a framing hammer.. and the brick above pops up... you could even save the brick for other projects.

If the wall does have brick ties as it should.. this method makes them easy to deal with. The brick floor area should pop out easy doing this also.

You could rent a chipping hamer, but the area you have is small and should not take long with hand tools... You will spend most of your time on this project moving the brick outside. Have some leather work gloves at the ready :thumbsup:


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

like Peter Gabriel sings..sledge sledge hammer


----------



## desertman (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello SimpleJack, hello guys,

Did you get the stove removed yet? How did it go? I'd like to get rid of the wood stove in my house, too. I bought the house seven years ago, never used the stove and will never use it. 

How messy was it to remove the pipes? How did it go with the bricks?

Is it possible to remove such a stove without having to replace the carpet in the whole room? I still have unused pieces of the carpet and would like to patch the carpet. I know that this will be visible - that is okay with me.

It is a "Blaze King Princess" stove from the mid 80's and I still have the original manual. Does such a stove have any value and can be sold on Craigslist? What could be a fair value? Or is such a thing basically trash and I can be happy if anybody takes it at all and for free?

I'm sure I will have more questions ... would be so great if you could give me some tips. Thanks.

desertman


----------



## SimpleJack (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for everyones help, I finally got the stove out and it was very easy to remove just like mentioned above. 
I started removing the brick floor. It was very easy and I didn't even break a brick. Took about 30 to 45 minutes to do. Much easier then I thought it would be. Didn't make a big mess either and not much dust.
Now the brick wall is anchored somehow. I would like to give the wall to my neighbor for his barbecuer. I can wiggle the wall a little and it moves about 1/4" when I wiggle it from the top half. 

Any idea where the anchors might be located or how many? 
If there is just 1 or 2 closer to the bottom, I can chisel above the anchor points and keep it in more of one piece rather then breaking all the bricks apart.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Some masons will nail a strip of metal to the studs every now and then--and then embed that between the bricks.

The easiest thing to do is start popping the bricks apart with a masons chisel(or any old beater chisel that you already own)

You can have that wall dissembled in short order without breaking any bricks----Mike--


----------



## Bo Peep (Aug 28, 2011)

*That stove looks familiar!*

Hello SimpleJack! I have been trying to find a stove like that because I have one just like it and I want to do repairs on it. But I dont even know what kind it is! Does yours have the 5 holes on the bottom? If so I think i have the same one and would like any and all info you might have on it or at least what model it is so I can get parts for it. thanks so much!


desertman said:


> Hello SimpleJack, hello guys,
> 
> Did you get the stove removed yet? How did it go? I'd like to get rid of the wood stove in my house, too. I bought the house seven years ago, never used the stove and will never use it.
> 
> ...


----------

